# SW Pro Industrial WB



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

Has anyone used the Pro Industrial WB from Sherwin Williams? They are saying it's the equivalent to Advance from BM but I know that product is a water soluble alkyd. The description on this product states it's a WB alkyd Urethane which sounds like Emerald Urethane relabeled. I asked a guy who had used it and he said the satin finish feels gritty which is exactly what Emerald Urethane does. Just curious.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Your title just says, "SW Pro Industrial WB", but I'm assuming you're referring specifically to their WB Alkyd Urethane? If so, I haven't tried it, but have used many other WB Pro Industrial paints. I couldn't get past the gritty feeling finish on several projects though. Looked great, sufficient adhesion and hardness, very easy to spray, brushable if/when needed, looks like glass and feels like 320 grit. Biggest complaints I've heard about the Pro Industrial WB Urethane are delayed cured times in deep bases; with blocking being highly problematic.


----------



## jwp (Jan 23, 2021)

Pro Industrial wb alkyd and emerald eurethane are the same product my sw rep said.


----------



## mike mineral spirits (Dec 5, 2020)

IMO all SW WB products are tacky by nature. In 2018, I was exploring the load their primers could take and finding a topcoat for a cabinet. Emerald, Emerald Urethane, B56, B46, B66 etc lines all failed my place a book on top the the coating after a weeks cure. The book stuck to the coating and left a mark on the coating. as previously stated, go use their bathroom and look at the dirt all over the doors and walls. 

The SW Waterbased lacquer works perfectly. Only available in 5 gallon buckets for commercial woodwork users. You can repour into quart and/or gallon cans, Have the store shoot their Color to Go quart formulas into the container. Almost always an exact match. Get the Clear base in the low sheen lacquer, buy the quarts, If you need a light color as in Navajo white, just have them add 2 ounces of white titanium pigment to match. They ended the practice of repouring @ the store level 5 or 6 years ago. How do I know this? I had a used furniture store located next to my store. worked over a hundred times FWIW.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

I use PI acrylic or sometimes Sher-Cryl for entry doors, fast re-coat time, cures fast and hard.


----------



## mike mineral spirits (Dec 5, 2020)

Mike2coat said:


> I use PI acrylic or sometimes Sher-Cryl for entry doors, fast re-coat time, cures fast and hard.


Thats what local Universities and Medical facilities use. Excellent choice, but would not recommend for shelving. Just do the test. Paint a board, let it cure for a week, place a book and a weight on the board?


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

mike mineral spirits said:


> Thats what local Universities and Medical facilities use. Excellent choice, but would not recommend for shelving. Just do the test. Paint a board, let it cure for a week, place a book and a weight on the board?


My gym/skating rink actually painted a substantial portion of their facility with it. (Saw the cans and employees there using them.) It took about a week to not feel tacky/not fail the fingernail test. Once it hardened up it felt really hard, though. 

I still maintain the finest paint ever in the whole world was Muralo Ultra, but Cali dumbed it down a bit. Even in the same use case scenario in my house Advance is not doing as well as Muralo Ultra. I even have little end tables I painted with Muralo Ultra and nothing sticks. Leveling test vs even Rustoleum oil in the high gloss white versions on scrap pre-primed trim, Muralo Ultra won. Maybe I should try the Cali version again but when I used it, it was clearly worse. Even my store owner I bought it from, when I came back he asked "Yeah, how'd you like it?" and I told him and he said his other big customer buying it had the same complaints. :/ It's probably better than Advance still, though. Never tried Cabinet Coat by BM or Cali's other paints like Ultraplate/etc PACMan here liked to hype up. Another rep from my old Muralo store told me Advance was better in dark colors due to the Gennex tint system, but Muralo was better in white/pastel colors. 

That said, while I like Emerald Urethane from a handling perspective vs Advance, I've got no idea how it feels long term as far as hardening up, as I've left the job then. Even BM paints like Regal Select though tend to harden surprisingly better than you'd expect. As in, I feel Regal Select hardens up approximately as good as Proclassic latex despite not being labeled a trim paint. I think I asked before but forgot, but does Cashmere harden up fairly adequately as a trim paint? I only used it in flat on walls but really liked it, handled and leveled great, and great coverage, too. The flat was a nice "washable flat" sorta like Regal Matte, too.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

celicaxx said:


> My gym/skating rink actually painted a substantial portion of their facility with it. (Saw the cans and employees there using them.) It took about a week to not feel tacky/not fail the fingernail test. Once it hardened up it felt really hard, though.
> 
> I still maintain the finest paint ever in the whole world was Muralo Ultra, but Cali dumbed it down a bit. Even in the same use case scenario in my house Advance is not doing as well as Muralo Ultra. I even have little end tables I painted with Muralo Ultra and nothing sticks. Leveling test vs even Rustoleum oil in the high gloss white versions on scrap pre-primed trim, Muralo Ultra won. Maybe I should try the Cali version again but when I used it, it was clearly worse. Even my store owner I bought it from, when I came back he asked "Yeah, how'd you like it?" and I told him and he said his other big customer buying it had the same complaints. :/ It's probably better than Advance still, though. Never tried Cabinet Coat by BM or Cali's other paints like Ultraplate/etc PACMan here liked to hype up. Another rep from my old Muralo store told me Advance was better in dark colors due to the Gennex tint system, but Muralo was better in white/pastel colors.
> 
> That said, while I like Emerald Urethane from a handling perspective vs Advance, I've got no idea how it feels long term as far as hardening up, as I've left the job then. Even BM paints like Regal Select though tend to harden surprisingly better than you'd expect. As in, I feel Regal Select hardens up approximately as good as Proclassic latex despite not being labeled a trim paint. I think I asked before but forgot, but does Cashmere harden up fairly adequately as a trim paint? I only used it in flat on walls but really liked it, handled and leveled great, and great coverage, too. The flat was a nice "washable flat" sorta like Regal Matte, too.


Cabinetcoat is great and now tints on gennex all bases, I matched a deep candy red lacquer in cabinetcoat satin a few months ago sprayed HVLP and installed next day. Really liking scuffX, I add 2floz general finishes extender. and command I'm painting my floors soon over highgloss oil porch and floor.


----------

